# Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.



## platinsd (20. August 2013)

*Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*

Hallo PCGH- Forum,

seit ein bis zwei Wochen fällt mir auf, dass mein Arbeitsspeicher direkt nach dem Start des Systems ungewöhnlich hoch ausgelastet ist. Ich habe kein Programm oder ähnliches ausgeführt, aber der Arbeitsspeicher pendelt dann schon bei 7-7,8 GB, von gesamten 8GB die zur Verfügung stehen. Das fällt im normalen Windowsbetrieb (surfen, Office usw.) nicht auf, allerdings entstehen dann bei Spielen Nachladeruckler und die FPS sinken stark, besonders bei Rift und Diablo 3 festgestellt. Während Diablo 3 noch halbwegs spielbar ist, war Rift unter 20 FPS unspielbar. 

Diese ungewöhnlich hohe Speicherauslastung tritt nicht immer auf, aber oft. Wenn das nicht auftritt pendelt sich der Speicher bei 2GB im normalen Gebrauch ein und Spiele lassen sich ohne Probleme spielen.

Folgendes System liegt vor:
-Windows 8.1 (Fehler war allerdings schon bei Windows 8 vorhanden.)
-8GB DDR3
-Samsung 840 SSD und normale HDD. System ist auf SSD.

Habe schon einiges ausprobiert, nun bin ich aber ratlos. Folgendes schließe ich aus:
-Virenprogramm (Ich hatte mal Avira Antivir, das habe ich dann runtergeschmissen, weil es wohl nicht wirklich Windows 8 kompatibel war. Dann hatte ich eine Zeit lang kein Virenprogramm, in der Zeit ist das Problem allerdings auch schon aufgetreten. Gestern habe ich mir Sophos installiert, das habe ich schon beobachtet, das läuft auch ordentlich, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher nur um 2 GB ausgelastet wird.)
= Deswegen schließe ich auch erstmal einen Virus aus.
-Kaputt wird der Arbeitsspeicher auch nicht sein, da das System relativ neu ist und ich einen Arbeitsspeichertest durchlaufen lassen habe.

Woran könnte das also liegen? An der SSD? Windows? Irgendwelche Programme, die inkompatibel sind? Ich bin ratlos.

MFG Platinsd.

Taskmanager:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ryzen1 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*

Ich schätze mal du hast eine AMD Karte und eventuell einen Betatreiber drauf?

Hatte nämlich das gleiche. Der wechsel auf eine andere Catalyst Version hat geholfen.


----------



## XT1024 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*



platinsd schrieb:


> Taskmanager:
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130820/nkfolp4x.jpg


 Dann würde ich im Taskmanager mal nach Speicherauslastung sortieren.


----------



## platinsd (20. August 2013)

*AW: Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*

Habe eine Nvidia GTX 670mx und keinen Beta Treiber.

Hier Taskmanager nach Speicherauslastung sortiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habe gerade Intel Rapid Storage neu installiert, einen Neustart durchgeführt und nun ist die Auslastung wieder normal. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass das Problem wieder auftreten wird, da ich das schonmal gemacht habe, ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob ich auch wirklich die richtige Version installiert habe. (64 bit Win8.1 Version ist nun drauf.)
Würde mich über benennen möglicher weiterer Fehlerquellen dennoch freuen.


----------



## ryzen1 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*

Dann deinstallier deinen Grafiktreiber und installier einen anderen Grafiktreiber.

e// ja ein Neustart hilft. Dein Ram läuft aber beim nächsten Spiel wieder voll.


----------



## platinsd (22. August 2013)

*AW: Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*

Das Problem ist nun, nachdem es fast zwei Tage nicht aufgetreten ist, wieder aufgetreten. Ich war circa 30-45 Minuten AFK und als ich wieder kam, bekam ich eine Meldung, dass der Arbeitsspeicher ausgelastet ist und ich die laufenden Programme schließen solle. Allerdings war kein besonderes Programm an und der PC sollte sich auch nach 15 Minuten in den Idle Modus versetzen. Nach einem Neustart hat sich der PC nahezu im Startbildschirm aufgehangen (Taskmngr war noch zu öffnen), nach erneutem Neustart wurde ein Windows Update installiert, dann lief es wieder ganz normal um die 2GB.

Spiele bzw. Probleme durch den Grafiktreiber schließe ich eigentlich aus, da nach längerem spielen absolut keine Probleme aufgetreten sind, das ist meist schon bei dem Systemstart oder eben völlig willkürlich, wie eben, aber eher seltener. Ich werde mal bei Nvidia gucken und eventuell einen neuen WHQL Treiber oder sogar einen Betatreiber aufspielen.

Kann es noch sein, dass im Bios eine Einstellung falsch ist? Hat da jemand Ahnung von? 
Ich habe den Laptop jetzt circa 2 - 2,5 Monate und war bis jetzt erst einmal im Bios und das nur mal um reingeschaut zu haben, verstellt habe ich nichts. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass der Laptop unkonfiguriert, ohne OS etc. ausgeliefert wurde.

MFG platinsd.


----------



## ryzen1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*



platinsd schrieb:


> Ich werde mal bei Nvidia gucken und eventuell einen neuen WHQL Treiber oder sogar einen Betatreiber aufspielen.


 
Das habe ich vor zwei Tagen schon gesagt 

Es handelt sich hierbei 100%ig um einen Memory Leak. Und da ich das ganze schon öfter gehört und auch selbst hatte, war dieser Leak im Grafiktreiber zu suchen.


Wenn das wirklich nicht hilft gehe mal so vor:

http://www.winvistaside.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=5110

Damit kannst du das Leck ausmachen


----------



## platinsd (29. August 2013)

*AW: Win 8: Ungewöhnliche Arbeitsspeicher Auslastung.*

Hast wohl recht gehabt, dass es ein Leck war. Allerdings war es der Intel Wireless Lan Treiber. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deinen Tipp zu den Memory Leaks. Der Arbeitsspeicher läuft jetzt knapp eine Woche ohne Probleme.
War das ein Stress....^^


----------



## ryzen1 (29. August 2013)

platinsd schrieb:


> Hast wohl recht gehabt, dass es ein Leck war. Allerdings war es der Intel Wireless Lan Treiber. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deinen Tipp zu den Memory Leaks. Der Arbeitsspeicher läuft jetzt knapp eine Woche ohne Probleme.
> War das ein Stress....^^



Freut mich, dass man ein wenig helfen konnte


----------

